# Reehan DOwntown Dubai - experiences?



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

This looks like a great location - architecture looks nice too. 

Any experiences? 

- would be looking for a 2 bed ground floor as have little one
- whats it like?
- cost?
- nurseries and stuff for kids locally
-any expats there??


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we have a single guy at the office lives there. one bed.
He loves it. On third floor, though, and no kids, but having visited, it has a bit more personality than a lot of the towers. you remain in touch with the ground! Lots of pedestrian paths through the development - pools seem nice and well shaded. A nice scale development.
Can't speak for kids / schools / nurseries / cost etc there, though!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Have lived in Downtown since late 2008 and love it. We actually lived in a two-bed ground floor in Reehan for two years until our landlord decided to sell; we're now in a very similar apartment, but in one of the Miska buildings on the Qamardeen side. 

Ground floor apartments don't come up as often and are more expensive - around AED140k per year, depending what the landlord has done with the garden. Some are nicely landscaped, others are just sand patches. The interiors and layouts in Downtown tend to vary slightly between apartments so have a good look around. I'd try Zafaaran, Miska and Kamoon as well as Reehan. The Yansoon apartments tend to be a bit smaller IMO. Depending on your budget you could also have a look at the Old Town Island apartments. 

Pools are nice, lots of expats around, plenty of nice restaurants within walking distance. Getting in and out of Downtown by car can be a bit of a pain, particularly around public holidays. You will only get one designated parking space with a two-bed. We don't have children so I don't know about nurseries.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

We're in a 2 BR ground floor in Miska and like it a lot. The building is quiet. You can hear noises from other apartments and the hall, but not usually enough to bother, except from the second bedroom, which shares a wall with the neighbors living room and can get a little loud. Probably not loud enough to bother a little one. 
Around AED 140-145 is probably right. We were going to get it for 140, but when they found out we had an agent, the price went to 145 to help cover the agents fee. 
I don't know about nurseries, except that I think the one in the Qamardeen district is closed. I believe there is one in the bottom one of the towers right off the plaza (just across Emaar Blvd.)
The lighting in our building seems a little off...the lights in the kitchen are always going off and need to be toyed with to get back on. I don't know if that's typical for this area or not. The landlord/management agency has been a huge headache, but I don't think that's unique to downtown, and I believe they're all privately owned anyway, so hopefully your landlord will be better. 
I'd suggest looking in the other buildings too. The Miska layout feels bigger than the Zafraan layout to me, not sure if I've seen any of the others. 
Altogether we like it, but we don't have kids either. Hopefully someone with kids will be able to answer that part. 
Good Luck!


----------

